# garden for 2010



## bunkerbob

Well the potatoes are up and at'em, grapes are leafing out, the artichokes are growing like crazy, does anyone love artichokes as much as I do, yum. The fruit trees are in full bloom and yes the song birds have been busy.


----------



## mmszbi

Looking like spring has sprung. Expanding my garden this year from 500 sq ft raised bed to 8 4x12ft raised beds. Ground around here is like concrete, way lots of clay.
We got about and inch of snow last night, but all the seeds are germinating just fine in indoor greenhouse. Hope to get planting in about 2 weeks.

Your garden looks great!


----------



## bunkerbob

mmszbi said:


> Looking like spring has sprung. Expanding my garden this year from 500 sq ft raised bed to 8 4x12ft raised beds. Ground around here is like concrete, way lots of clay.
> We got about and inch of snow last night, but all the seeds are germinating just fine in indoor greenhouse. Hope to get planting in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Your garden looks great!


It didn't always look like this, had lots of clay also, 6 dumptruck loads of composted horse manure and about 5 cubic yards of compost later. And a lot of tiller work.
Its 77 above 0 today, flipflops and shorts.:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

Great pictures! :2thumb:

Taters are in the ground along with most of the cool weather crops. Cherry, peach and plum trees are in bloom with the apple coming on. I love spring.


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> Its 77 above 0 today, flipflops and shorts.:2thumb:


78 here yesterday; 80 today. 

Taters, peas, beets, carrots and lettuce are in. Lots of pretty pink blossoms on the new peach trees although I don't expect any fruit the first year.

That's a nice big tiller you got there Bob. Why don't you stop over here and do my corn field for me. Probably only take you about 20 minutes. I have a tank of diesel and I'll fill the tractor for you.


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> 78 here yesterday; 80 today.
> 
> Taters, peas, beets, carrots and lettuce are in. Lots of pretty pink blossoms on the new peach trees although I don't expect any fruit the first year.
> 
> That's a nice big tiller you got there Bob. Why don't you stop over here and do my corn field for me. Probably only take you about 20 minutes. I have a tank of diesel and I'll fill the tractor for you.


 Would if I could, then you won't say that you don't have a "BOB".


----------



## UncleJoe

Good one!

Now that you mention it though, I do have a Bob. He's the guy that gives me all that fruit and berries in exchange for a few truckloads of woodchips.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

:gaah: Swept the snoww ooff the solar panels yesterday...ground frozen in the garden...sigh! The only thing green around here is me. I'm greeeen with envy.


----------



## *Andi

mosquitomountainman said:


> :gaah: Swept the snoww ooff the solar panels yesterday...ground frozen in the garden...sigh! The only thing green around here is me. I'm greeeen with envy.


I'm sorry ... When will you be able to start on your garden?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Andi said:


> I'm sorry ... When will you be able to start on your garden?


I'm guessing that in about three weeks the ground _might_ be thawed out enough to plant something.

The good thing is that once things start growing the days here are really long so we get lots of sunlight. The nights are cold even in the summer (think blankets for sleeping) and that slows things down a bit despite the many hours of sun.

Despite being jealous of all of you getting a early start on gardening by fall I'm tired of the garden and ready to do something else. Let's see... Plant garden in May, July - pick huckleberries, August backpacking in the mountains, September - harvest crops/ produce, begin bow season for deer and elk, gun season for bear, grouse season opens, Mid-October - Bow season closes, gun season begins for deer and elk, end of November - big game season ends mink, muskrat, beaver, otter trapping season begins, December - Bobcat, marten, ermine trapping season, January through February - trapping season ends mid Feb., December through April snowmobiling, cross-country skiing, ice fishing, spring breakup, May - begin again with gardening. Summer months fishing, kayaking, bicycling, camping, PAINTBALL!!! and swimming (if you can find a lake that's warm enough).

Yep, if you want to be bored around here you have to work at it!


----------



## *Andi

mosquitomountainman 

Peas are up and grapes coming on. :2thumb:


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

bunkerbob said:


> Well the potatoes are up and at'em, grapes are leafing out, the artichokes are growing like crazy, does anyone love artichokes as much as I do, yum. The fruit trees are in full bloom and yes the song birds have been busy.


Love them artichokes, you can send them my way if you get tired off them. Going to try my luck growing some this yr HMMMMMM yummy. Them things are like 3 to 4 bucks at the grocery store when they have them you'll go broke tring to eat them.


----------



## bunkerbob

TreeMUPKennel said:


> Love them artichokes, you can send them my way if you get tired off them. Going to try my luck growing some this yr HMMMMMM yummy. Them things are like 3 to 4 bucks at the grocery store when they have them you'll go broke tring to eat them.


Easy to grow, keep soil moist not wet, light fert, winter they die back. In Spring the root takes off, like in the photos. Those are about 4 years old now. Green Globe variety. Easy to transplant or move, wait till winter die off and dig up root stock, which can be divided and replanted in garden. You can even container grow them. I make marinated hearts from the abundant small ones, just peel cut in half or quarters and cook until tender, mix white vinegar, olive oil, oregano, garlic and a little salt, and put up in jars like pickles, yum!!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Andi said:


> mosquitomountainman
> 
> Peas are up and grapes coming on. :2thumb:


Oh sure, just rub it in! More snow today.


----------



## UncleJoe

Potatoes came up this week. 
Asparagus is peeking through now too. 

Sorry MMM, we got the BUG and gotta let it out or we explode.


----------



## *Andi

mosquitomountainman said:


> Oh sure, just rub it in! More snow today.


I know where some land is for sell in Virginia.


----------



## bunkerbob

Well the overnight cold snap here just knocked down the beans, potatoes and cucs just emerging.:gaah::gaah:
Today in the 80s.:surrender:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

bunkerbob said:


> Well the overnight cold snap here just knocked down the beans, potatoes and cucs just emerging.:gaah::gaah:
> Today in the 80s.:surrender:


Ouch! That stinks. At least the potatoes will come back and the others are short season crops and can be replanted.


----------



## UncleJoe

Peas are up! :2thumb:

Sorry about your setbacks Bob. That's what a lot of us went through all last year.


----------



## bunkerbob

Just replanted kentuk beans, cucs, more lettuce, carrots, spinach, radishes, dill for canning and zucs. Fingers crossed. Potatoes ok


----------



## zorro

I'm crazy about artichokes too but it's impossible to grow any here (zone 3b)... We still have about 1.5 foot of snow on the ground and the temperature will go below freezing point during night for at least 5 more weeks. I must admit, I'm deeply jalous now! 

Tomatoes, peppers and some flowers are growing slowly but surely in my indoor greenhouse. When it will be hot enough they will go in the outdoor greenhouse, and then in the garden. I'm about to start the other seedlings.


----------



## catsraven

Got tomatoes and green peppers in. We had some wicked wind the other day and I lost most of the peppers and some of the tomatoes. Beans as well as the squash are coming up.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Yesterday, rain, sleet, hail and snow (in that order). Ten degrees above zero (F) this morning. Curently the sun is shining, no clouds anywhere and 32 degrees. If nothing else we have variety!


----------



## *Andi

Variety is the 'spice' of life ... 

Was wanting to get more peas and onions in the ground today ... but that didn't happen.:gaah: Will try again in the morning.


----------



## sailaway

I am keeping it simple and will be doing good with tomatoes and peppers this year. The seeds have sprouted and I will trans plant when I know there is no more possibility of frost or freeze. Last year was a failure do to weather and other conditions. Just keeping it simple this year.


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> Last year was a failure do to weather and other conditions.


That's why I'm going with MORE this year. I need to catch up. 

More potatoes went in today.


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> That's why I'm going with MORE this year. I need to catch up.
> 
> More potatoes went in today.


Catch up is not a vegetable!


----------



## *Andi

sailaway said:


> Catch up is not a vegetable!


LOL! 

More peas and onions in the ground and the taters are coming up. Had to break out the soaker hose ... :scratch What happened to "April Showers" ???


----------



## UncleJoe

Like I said; it looks like it's going to be a hot dry year. My rainwater tank only has about 50 gal in it so far. It only takes 2.5 inches of rain to fill it and it's been set up since the beginning of the month.


----------



## Asatrur

We are at about 200 gallons of stored rain water for the gardens, livestock, etc. Today we planted our Purple Viking potatoes in honor of the gods and our ancestors!
Hail.


----------



## bunkerbob

I have Blue Russian or Purple Peruvian fingerlings(can't remember which) that grow like weeds in my garden, about the size of your thumb.


----------



## Asatrur

Potatoes are a staple crop for us. Last year in about 300 sq feet we grew around 300 lbs of them which lasted all Winter and Spring. We are down to the little one which are turning into seed potatoes mainly.

We have radishes, greens, and peas coming up along with Asparagus!


----------

